# First euro deer with beetles



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks good to me!


----------



## redburban91 (Dec 11, 2009)

looks pretty good. great job


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

looks great, only one problem.......... that rack deserve a shoulder mount at the least! lol!


----------



## PSE.Stinger (Jan 27, 2010)

:wink:ha just what i was gonna say


----------



## jspier22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you make that stand for it yourself? If so that may be the best Euro mount i have ever seen.


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

were can you order some beetles?


----------



## widgeon161 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks great


----------

